# matshita ujda770 driver



## sharonn (Jun 20, 2010)

need to find a website that downloads matshita ujda770 driver free, my cd-rom dvd-rom does not read dvd or play music (cd)


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Windows should have the proper driver for it to work properly.

Uninstall the drive from Device Manager and restart the PC.

After Windows restarts the drive will be reinstalled.

If still having problems try manually removing the filters (instructions below)

Remove Upper & Lower Filters


----------

